# MCA - Murray Cod Australia



## System (31 March 2011)

Timpetra Resources Limited (TPR) has acquired from Gold Fields Australasia Pty Ltd two resource exploration licenses, within Central Victoria's  Ballarat-Bendigo gold corridor. Located outside the town of Lockington, these exploration licenses have been labelled "The Lockington Project".  Gold Fields will retain an ownership of 21.8% in Timpetra post-IPO and anti-dilution rights to acquire and maintain up to a 40% shareholding in the Company. In addition, Gold Fields and Timpetra have entered into a Royalty agreement and an Ongoing Relationship Deed which includes the provision of technical services to Timpetra.

http://www.timpetra.com


----------



## springhill (27 July 2012)

MC - $5m
SP - 7.6c
Shares - 69m
Options - 5m
Cash - $6.9m

TPR currently reviewing projects for acquisition.


----------



## piggybank (17 February 2014)

A long time between drinks.....

From the quarterly report given to the market on the 31st January 2014, the company announced it holds approximately $1.136m of cash - so this stock isn't for the faint hearted.

​


----------



## System (31 January 2017)

On January 25th, 2017, Timpetra Resources Limited (TPR) changed its name and ASX code to Murray Cod Australia Limited (MCA).


----------



## greggles (25 July 2018)

An on market purchase of 2 million shares by a company director appears to have been the catalyst that has caused Murray Cod Australia to jump from 8.9c to 12c today.

The change of director's interest notice was announced yesterday and this morning the share price took off. 

A $155,800 investment by a director is certainly a big vote of confidence. One would think that there is most likely some good news coming up for MCA in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## tech/a (25 July 2018)




----------



## tech/a (27 July 2018)

I expect price to stay withing this V/C bar for sometime given its depth of retracement.


----------



## greggles (20 August 2018)

Murray Cod Australia has doubled in price in the last month. Surprisingly, the only announcement of note in the last month was the company's Quarterly Report released on 30 July. The upbeat Sales Report section of the Quarterly could have something to do with the recent interest.


> *Sales Report*
> During the March quarter revenue increased by 67% over the same period last year with pricing achieved at similar levels to the prior year despite the increased supply. New domestic and international sales enquiries continue to be received each week. Supply to these markets is impacted by availability of suitably sized fish. This strong product demand is extremely encouraging and unpins the Company’s aggressive production expansion plans and its strategy to diversify its product offering from whole fish to arange of processed products, with further details following.




The company plans to commission its first processing facility over the coming twelve months, enabling them to engage in value adding activities such as filleting, smoking, skinning and various other processing activities.

MCA was up another 12.50% to 18c today.


----------



## barney (21 August 2018)

I see Australian Super took a $2.3 million stake via Cap Raise back in April at 6 cents.   

Company has a $5 million "line of credit" and about $2 mill in the bank …. 

With a $70 million Market Cap, the current spike looks priced in at this level, but with A/Super on board there will be some market interest


----------



## greggles (2 October 2018)

MCA is looking like a possible breakout today. It finished the day at its high of 20c, up 14.29% on yesterday's close. The move north was on solid volume of 2,615,280 shares, but the VWAP was only 18.395c.

Tomorrow may provide confirmation. No news out today but today's price action suggests that an announcement might not be far away.


----------



## frugal.rock (14 March 2021)

Hmmm, it seems BlackAdder and Baldrick were onto something.
It looks like there is money in
*cod* *pieces*.


A 3 year chart and they featured on Landline / ABC today.
Apparently they grew 17% to local markets through the pandemic.
Would envisage a good outcome could be achieved through export markets again too, soon enough.


----------



## frugal.rock (16 March 2021)

Looking to be the nice end of an inside bar thus far today.

Not sure how many cod piece puns could be made in this thread.... any takers? 
(Master rhymer @jbocker should have a few up his sleeve...?!)


----------



## frugal.rock (22 April 2021)

Cod pieces hit a high of $0.48 yesty.
 I wasn't watching with baited breath but am hooked on the price action.
I won't carp on  anymore because that's not nice and some burley chumm might object ... time to scale down on the puns.
🐋🐳🐟🐠🐡🦐🦀🦑🐙🦂🦈🐬

I like the concept and am happy for holders and I know that some of the producers are your (not so?) average Mum & Dad who have put everything into their fish farms to produce lovely cod pieces.


----------

